# Contined education in the Baking field



## dueh (Mar 4, 2015)

I, like most of you here have gone to culinary school, graduated, and have begun careers.

My question, or rather topic is about continued education into baking and pastry outside of culinary school. My current Executive baker/ boss has been certified through the Retail Bakers association as a certified baker, and I hope to soon follow him in this certification.

The next level is the master baker level, that requires 300 hours of continued education along with 7-8 years of job experience.

The course that he found was AIB http://www.aibonline.org/aibOnline/en/ which looks very comprehensive from the course materials that I have seen him working on.

Have any of you pursued other courses that you would reccommend?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## carltonb (May 11, 2013)

I would also try the

San Francisco Baking Institute http://www.sfbi.com/

The French Pastry School http://www.frenchpastryschool.com/

Institute of Culinary Education https://www.ice.edu/

They all over one to two week classes as well as 6 to 9 month programs.

I have taken classes at all the schools including most of AIB's online program.

I loved them all.

Best of Luck


----------



## bakeme (May 19, 2017)

I wanted to take an online course through Escovier but i cannot afford it, any suggestions?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Bakeme said:


> I wanted to take an online course through Escovier but i cannot afford it, any suggestions?


Books? YouTube Videos? Job experience? Practicing yourself at home?


----------

